# Brazilian Waxing - Do it!!!



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

I just had this done for the first time ever and ladies - if you can handle a little pain, do it!!!
It feels so amazing after!! You could never get such soft, smooth results with shaving. And you feel it all day long, sitting, standing, walking, it all feels so different and good.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

is it creepy that I liked this CO?

anyways, I can still contribute: I suggest if you can find someone that does brazilian sugaring instead of wax its even better since the sugar is typically way more gentle on the skin (no lingering stinging) with the same results (though the application is a little longer and requires more physical force).

Don't ask me how I know, don't want to get into it


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah the waxing doesn't hurt as much as them going after the stragglers with a pair of tweezers afterwards


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ lmao!


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I normally use Nair/Veet gel. Burns like crazy for a while but I like it.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

ChubbieOwl said:


> I just had this done for the first time ever and ladies - if you can handle a little pain, do it!!!
> It feels so amazing after!! You could never get such soft, smooth results with shaving. And you feel it all day long, sitting, standing, walking, it all feels so different and good.


A friend recommended Brazilian Lasering - less pain, lasts longer and cheaper in the long run. $25-$50 more per treatment but after 4-5 treatments - might need to go once a year or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Call me a coward.
> 
> Woman Almost Dies After Bikini Wax | Fox News


Sorry but I have to question the reliability of that news report, unless her diabetes was completely out of control. Herpes Simplex? The lesions must have been very severe if they had to do general anesthesia just to diagnose it. Sounds like a phooey scare-mongering story. And can they really confirm the salon as the source of her infection? (just went back to report to check, yep Fox news, its phooey)

Problem with different diseases is that often the disease but more often the medication affects the skin making it more "prone" to infection or even tearing (and thus more pain and infection) but not on such a fatal level as in that story. Good estheticians will ask about medical history and advise against for such conditions.

But even so it does make another argument to support my suggestion of sugaring over waxing because sugaring is less likely to tear or damage the skin and cause infection.


----------



## KissKiss (May 14, 2012)

I don't know why people shave, it's awful! Waxing lasts so much longer and feels so sensual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I'll pass on manscaping my nuts soon via Brazilian hot wax.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hey Chaos, read the customer reviews here (these were posted on a thread in Social Spot not long ago and made me cry with laughter)

Veet Hair Removal cream for men


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, hubs and I had this conversation last night. I spoke to him about possibly getting a Brazilian for when I go see him hopefully within the upcoming week. I never have before but over the last 5 years I've thought about it. I have a very low pain tolerance but shaving sucks. I get ingrown hairs out the wazoo and just looks ugly. Poor hubby has had to deal with me looking like I got some sort of infection going on down there! Uhh, sorry for the TMI....

But I really wanna try this. I hate shaving down there and for once I was a smooth area and hope to look and feel better. I heard about popping tylenol like 2 hours beforehand. I plan on popping like 4...


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd love to get one done.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had three done ten years ago before we went on a trip, and yeah it's kinda painful but not intolerable. I loved it. Haven't had it done since because of the cost factor, mainly.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Dollystanford thanks for posting up that link for the reviews of Veet for men. Tears were streaming down my face when I read some of them. A big thumbs up for cheering me up!!!lympic1:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> Oh, hubs and I had this conversation last night. I spoke to him about possibly getting a Brazilian for when I go see him hopefully within the upcoming week. I never have before but over the last 5 years I've thought about it. I have a very low pain tolerance but shaving sucks. I get ingrown hairs out the wazoo and just looks ugly. Poor hubby has had to deal with me looking like I got some sort of infection going on down there! Uhh, sorry for the TMI....
> 
> But I really wanna try this. I hate shaving down there and for once I was a smooth area and hope to look and feel better. I heard about popping tylenol like 2 hours beforehand. I plan on popping like 4...


Initial one hurts the most, but upkeep every 4-5 weeks not so bad because of growth cycles only doing one-third. I had both sugaring and wax and didn't notice any difference in pain factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Oh, hubs and I had this conversation last night. I spoke to him about possibly getting a Brazilian for when I go see him hopefully within the upcoming week. I never have before but over the last 5 years I've thought about it. I have a very low pain tolerance but shaving sucks. I get ingrown hairs out the wazoo and just looks ugly. Poor hubby has had to deal with me looking like I got some sort of infection going on down there! Uhh, sorry for the TMI....
> 
> But I really wanna try this. I hate shaving down there and for once I was a smooth area and hope to look and feel better. I heard about popping tylenol like 2 hours beforehand. I plan on popping like 4...


I've found the technique of the beautician really plays a part in the level of pain/discomfort. I have tried out places for different waxing to get an idea of their wax style before booking brazilian. I don't just drop my undies for anyone! ...but this has been a good call on my part. I've had my thighs waxed at a place that was very city-in-and-out and rough like anything! Awful. And I've been to other salons where, while it's not all unicorns and rainbows fun time, it certainly is over and done with efficiently and less painfully. Be picky. Especially for the first time. 

Other factors to consider with regards to pain - don't go if you're expecting your period. You will be more sensitive. The coarseness of your hair and your own pain tolerance will also play a part. Good luck!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I had three done ten years ago before we went on a trip, and yeah it's kinda painful but not intolerable. I loved it. Haven't had it done since because of the cost factor, mainly.


I hear you about the cost. Especially in the city. 

I used to have regular appointments but then other things took priority financially... I'll go back from time to time but so long as I'm groomed, it's not really a factor to hubs. It probably is more to me than him.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> hey Chaos, read the customer reviews here (these were posted on a thread in Social Spot not long ago and made me cry with laughter)
> 
> Veet Hair Removal cream for men





LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Just for you, chaos.
> 
> Male Waxing Stories - Waxing for Men - Cosmopolitan


It's a warm feeling to know that my nuts are in good, loving hands.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

chaos said:


> It's a warm feeling to know that my nuts are in good, loving hands.


i just want them in *SOMEONES* hands :/


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i just want them in *SOMEONES* hands :/


*ONLY Female hands*


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

chaos said:


> I think I'll pass on manscaping my nuts soon via Brazilian hot wax.


So, I just couldn't resist asking if men ever got waxed while I was there. I said something about how I doubt a man would be able to tolerate the pain and she said she has some regular male clients!! Then she told me they are all gay though, no straight male clients. I would love for my man to wax his stuff all smooth, but I wouldn't ask him to do it because he is a weenie about pain.



daffodilly said:


> Did it once when I was 7 weeks pregnant...I normally have a high pain tolerance but I remember I was in HELL during the whole thing! I had my bikini waxed before and it was never as painful as that. I'm wondering now if pregnancy hormones made me more sensitive or something.....so contemplating if I should do it again.
> 
> There's a salon nearby that does sugaring....maybe I'll go that route. But I am getting tired of the blade every other day.


I've heard being pregnant makes a difference. 
when I was pregnant I went to the lake for an hour and got the worst sunburn of my life. In an hour! Pregnancy does weird things to your body!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ChubbieOwl said:


> So, I just couldn't resist asking if men ever got waxed while I was there. I said something about how I doubt a man would be able to tolerate the pain and she said she has some regular male clients!! Then she told me they are all gay though, no straight male clients. I would love for my man to wax his stuff all smooth, but I wouldn't ask him to do it because he is a weenie about pain.


Well, I will confess I've had all the hair ripped out - my ex was esthetician and made her own sugar and when she was starting her business I ended up being her test subject often.

I have pretty much had it pulled from all over and will tell you in my experience the pain really varies a lot depending where its getting pulled from - from "that actually wasn't too bad" to "HOLY MOTHER OF HELL, THAT F'ING TOOK A YEAR OFF MY LIFE, JEBUS CRIPES"

Back and shoulders not so bad at all. Treasure trail and down the middle of the scrotum are the worst, lol. She never did get those entirely bare, I gave up before she tore out the rest of my dignity. Also she wanted to see how much facial hair would hurt so I let her try a tiny strip from the side of my neck - not advisable. ( I guess the roots all interconnect, and if you pull too much I suspect you will tear the spinal cord right out)


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Thank goodness my beautiful red-haired wife (notice I didn't say redhead) has never had the desire to remove those wonderful curly reds.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I've found the technique of the beautician really plays a part in the level of pain/discomfort. I have tried out places for different waxing to get an idea of their wax style before booking brazilian. I don't just drop my undies for anyone! ...but this has been a good call on my part. I've had my thighs waxed at a place that was very city-in-and-out and rough like anything! Awful. And I've been to other salons where, while it's not all unicorns and rainbows fun time, it certainly is over and done with efficiently and less painfully. Be picky. Especially for the first time.
> 
> Other factors to consider with regards to pain - don't go if you're expecting your period. You will be more sensitive. The coarseness of your hair and your own pain tolerance will also play a part. Good luck!


Oh great. I'm planning in getting it done the week before my period comes and I have course hair.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Oh great. I'm planning in getting it done the week before my period comes and I have course hair.


The week leading up to your period would not be recommended. It depends on your pain tolerance but it's likely to be heightened at that time. It might still be fine for you but if you could post-pone it until after your period, I would. Still, I am quite sensitive. We're all different.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> Oh great. I'm planning in getting it done the week before my period comes and I have course hair.


I got it done for the first time when I was 5 months pregnant. It wasn't awful. I have left over Tylenol 3's that I take before. Or just go drunk lol.

Edit to add I did neither of above when pregnant! I took it like a woman!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> I got it done for the first time when I was 5 months pregnant. It wasn't awful. I have left over Tylenol 3's that I take before. Or just go drunk lol.
> 
> Edit to add I did neither of above when pregnant! I took it like a woman!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol


I know you're kidding about getting drunk...but save that until after if needed too. Alcohol will make you prone to being more sensitive too. Having a warm shower prior will be good (warm, not hot). Helps to open the pores for easier hair removal. 

As long as you don't have any contra-indications, chances are you'll be fine. A good beautician and trying to stay relaxed will help. It's just waxing. Good luck!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I like neatly trimmed but not hairless. Seriously reminds me of one of those bald cats.
> 
> ...


Mine doesn't like completely bald either.

You're right though, to each their own.

I was curious about it for _me_. I surprised him with it when I got it done years ago. I love him but I'm not sure I could go through that pain if I wasn't motivated to do it for myself. In saying that...lol... you'll be fine Septic! I think for anyone who's curious about it, just give it a try.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Any situation where I have to "try to stay relaxed" is never good. rofl.
> 
> Oh my....these threads are fun! lol


:rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Just for fun I asked dh if he would wax his nuggets for me. He looked at me and raised an eyebrow.
> 
> Then he said, "Babe, you know there's not much I wouldn't do for you, but, NO." :rofl:
> 
> God made man nutz fuzzy for a reason. Little bit o' hair down there doesn't bother me.


I like a bit o' hair down there on my man.

I wouldn't want him to rock the bald look.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> :rofl:
> To wax or not to wax...what a hairy question.


:rofl:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> Oh great. I'm planning in getting it done the week before my period comes and I have course hair.


Remember - once you get the initial one done - the upkeep isn't awful. So don't quit after first time. The roots don't hold so tight and you removing 1/3 of hair due to growth cycle. A Brazilian costs $25-$35 here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> So, I just couldn't resist asking if men ever got waxed while I was there. I said something about how I doubt a man would be able to tolerate the pain and she said she has some regular male clients!! Then she told me they are all gay though, no straight male clients. I would love for my man to wax his stuff all smooth, but I wouldn't ask him to do it because he is a weenie about pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Aren't you afraid you'll end up on her blog ??


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wax my brows. That's it.

My razor does just fine down there. The more I shave, the less I need to. Awesome.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Aren't you afraid you'll end up on her blog ??


No not really. only bc her blog is very tasteful. if I do then I do if I don't then I don't. I could careless either way. I would rather have it done by someone who knows what their doing then by some hometown girl who just gossips to her girlfriends on Facebook.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> hey Chaos, read the customer reviews here (these were posted on a thread in Social Spot not long ago and made me cry with laughter)
> 
> Veet Hair Removal cream for men


OMG Dolly this is sooo funny - Made my day!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

LOL. This thread kept popping up so I finally read it.

No way, guys. Glad you are happy, but my H likes my bush, and thank God, because I ain't waxing. Eyebrows, sure


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> hey Chaos, read the customer reviews here (these were posted on a thread in Social Spot not long ago and made me cry with laughter)
> 
> Veet Hair Removal cream for men


OMG those are HILARIOUS!!! Bwhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> I got it done for the first time when I was 5 months pregnant. It wasn't awful. I have left over Tylenol 3's that I take before. Or just go drunk lol.
> 
> Edit to add I did neither of above when pregnant! I took it like a woman!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I have 800 mg ibuprofen pills...I'm thinking about taking two of them beforehand!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> The week leading up to your period would not be recommended. It depends on your pain tolerance but it's likely to be heightened at that time. It might still be fine for you but if you could post-pone it until after your period, I would. Still, I am quite sensitive. We're all different.



Well I'm leaving tomorrow to see my husband for the first time in 4 months so I was wanting to get all that taken care of as soon as possible. Having to wait a week...idk if I can do it. I have a very low pain tolerance so I'm just gonna drug myself and suck it up.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Remember - once you get the initial one done - the upkeep isn't awful. So don't quit after first time. The roots don't hold so tight and you removing 1/3 of hair due to growth cycle. A Brazilian costs $25-$35 here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I like the results I'm sure I'll do it again...especially if it was that price that you mentioned. In my hometown they run around $60-$100!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> If I like the results I'm sure I'll do it again...especially if it was that price that you mentioned. In my hometown they run around $60-$100!


That's a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i pay $60 for women to let me give them.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i pay $60 for women to let me give them.


I wonder if I played up being a flamer gay guy if I could get a job waxing women


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> No thanks. I can take a lot of pain but I hate the feeling of hair being ripped from my body. I'd rather give birth again.
> 
> Besides, my razor would get lonely. We've become close.


:iagree::iagree: I would rather not hurt my private parts in any way. My razor gives me smooth and painless results.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> I wonder if I played up being a flamer gay guy if I could get a job waxing women


thats what i do, then when my finger 'accidently' slips inside they dont think anything about it. i just 'act' disgusted that it happened...*eww* 

*turns head
*sniff
*taste
ahhhh


----------

